# Rabbit hunt



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Going to take two of my nephew out sunday.Anybody have info on what rabbit outlook is.Planning on walter fitzgerald wma or burnston pond wma down mona way.Unles someone has heard of any other west of lehi or any wma.thanks in advance


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I hunted jacks last week near Dugway. I had 2 dogs and went to a place that has always been good for me. I only saw 3 jacks, no cottontails. I decided the rabbit numbers are low again and the hunting wont be good for about the next 5 years.
Does anyone have some better reports? Was I just in the wrong place? -)O(-


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I was in the flatlands at the base of the book cliffs (south side) this fall and saw hundreds of cottontails. Literally, every area I would walk around in I'd jump 5-10 rabbits. They were thick!


----------

